# Dark GDK und VisualStudio2008



## Augus (5. März 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mal Dark GDK von Microsoft ausprobieren und damit versuchen die Sprache C++ besser kennenzulernen. 
Naja, auf jeden  Fall scheiterte mein Versuch gleich nach der Installation von SDK August 2007 und Dark GDK. Also ich starte VisualStudio2008 C++ und nun möchte ich ein neues Projekt anfangen. Doch zeigt mir VisualStudio2008 leider keine Wizards an...
Ich habe schon alles Mögliche ausprobiert, aber nichts scheint sich an dem Problem zu ändern. 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei helfen, wie ich es schaffe, dass ich die Wizards von GDK angezeigt bekomme!


----------



## theplake (18. März 2008)

Schau mal hier nach.
http://www.darkgdk.de


----------

